# Identify Lathe Riser Blocks, Logan, South Bend...?



## oldplanecollector (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anyone recognize the round dovetail on the round casting. Trying to identify what these riser blocks go to. I'm assuming its for headstock and cross slide of lathe. Not sure which machine it would fit.  Round block is a casting with round dovetail, riser height is about 3 9/16.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 2, 2015)

Too hard to tell.  It looks like it might fit a South Bend lathe going by the last picture.  It's definitely home made.  You can tell that by how all four pieces were bolted together and all of the pieces were machined at one time for the vee and flat.  South Bend lathe did offer a riser kit for the 9" lathe.  It's the only lathe I've ever seen a riser kit for.  Not to say Logan or Atlas or one of the other lathe builders out there didn't do the same.
My dad started a set for his 9" SBL at one time.  He never finished them.  Over the years, we made other things out of the steel from them.  Of course, since then, dad bought larger lathes for the family shop back then.


----------



## furpo (Nov 2, 2015)

It was a option on the SB 16"
Mine SB 16"/24" x 120"


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 2, 2015)

furpo said:


> It was a option on the SB 16"
> Mine SB 16"/24" x 120"



Forgot about the 16/24" SBL!


----------



## oldplanecollector (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm told that the shop this came out of had a 9" South Bend and it was assumed to be for a 9" South Bend, but I didn't know if South Bend used the round dovetail mount.  I thought Logan may have but didn't know.  I ruled out Atlas since it had flat ways.
It may very well be homemade. It didn't look like the South Bend riser block kit I found through Google.  
I'm going to put it up for sale, but wanted to try and nail down what it goes to.


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 2, 2015)

The round dovetail looks like one on the 9" SB. Atlas has on like that also I believe.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 3, 2015)

Like I said earlier, these have the signs of being home made.  They are made of steel.  IF they were South Bend made, they would be made of cast iron.  Plus, the SBL one's are a little different.  They are not as hing as these are, plus they made theirs so two short blocks were used on the headstock and one long block for the tailstock.  For the cross slide, there was a offset riser block that went between the compound slide and cross slide, that would give you extended reach for the larger turning radius.

Ken


----------

